# meyer's lift frame 11255 needed



## atvron927 (Dec 7, 2005)

need meyers lift frame for my ez mount on a 88 chevy 1500.
the nice folks here in nj needed it more than me. it was stolen off the truck. i need to replace it
thanks
ron
732-986-6388 my cell


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*EZ Mount Upper frame Hoop*

Still need one?I have one here in upstate NY.Just shoot me a e-mail if so.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lift frame*

Still need?Haven't heard back,and have someone ele's interested??Thank's..


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you looked on Ebay??? I saw a couple look under Meyers Snow Plow


----------



## scottishmaximus (Nov 13, 2003)

atvron927 said:


> the nice folks here in nj needed it more than me. it was stolen off the truck. i need to replace it


I hate that line. They are just the scum of the earth, nothing about need.


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lift frame*

Us UPSTATE NY people will help you right out.No need to go to E-bay,I have a BRAND NEW lift frame for half of what you would pay on E-bay.let me know? Sincerly..........


----------



## KenWest (Nov 10, 2005)

one ton dually said:


> Us UPSTATE NY people will help you right out.No need to go to E-bay,I have a BRAND NEW lift frame for half of what you would pay on E-bay.let me know? Sincerly..........


Any chance you still have this around?

[email protected]


----------



## one ton dually (Feb 13, 2004)

*Lift frame*

Yes,I have 2 left.I have 1 that is BRANDNEW NEVER SEEN SNOW.$150.00.Let me know.


----------



## mwhiteheart (Dec 7, 2017)

one ton dually said:


> *Lift frame*
> 
> Yes,I have 2 left.I have 1 that is BRANDNEW NEVER SEEN SNOW.$150.00.Let me know.


do you still have 1 of these left?? I need one if so


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

mwhiteheart said:


> do you still have 1 of these left?? I need one if so


From 11 years ago? I doubt it..


----------

